# Need Accommodation in ACT, Canberra



## danielarlington (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello,

We are new Australians and are looking for an affordable accommodation in Canberra, ACT. Would prefer it in the first week of Dec as we are arriving on the 1st of Dec, 2014.

I am a musician, wife is a makeup artist and our little daughter is an angel.  No smoking!!

Please do let me know if there are any options. I can come for inspection in the first week of Dec. I will be temporarily residing in my Uncles house in Sydney.

Best Regards,
Daniel A.


----------



## nigelabery (Nov 27, 2014)

Canberra is a bit different than the rest of the country when looking for a place to buy or rent. Try www (dot) allhomes (dot) com (dot) au it is more popular than realestate com au or domain com au. Also you can try gumtree com au. You are looking for accommodation at a good time rents are much cheaper than a couple of years ago. The job market is a lot weaker now with the Government budget cuts though. Good luck!


----------

